# Having a Hard time installing my Linux based OS's



## theFOoL (Feb 26, 2016)

Installing Cub Linux, CloudReady, Zorin Linux, and Remix OS

I've tried USB sticks and a Micro SD Card 2GB (I'm getting a 8GB size) and they don't work. I've tried changing the boot options in the BIOS too hitting the F11 Key to select boot devices and still it hangs or says Local Image A and i wait and wait to 10mins passed and nothing!!! What am i doing wrong?

Update Edit: I also tried to unplug my OS Drive but NOPE nothing
My System:. Also tried easyBCD and added 3 new Entry's to the boot screen PLUS External Media ISO Images  with it to no help

ASRock B85M-ITX (Latest BIOS)
8GB of RAM
Intel i3 3.5GHZ 1150
XFX GTX750Ti 2GB
Windows 10

Note: I was in a very bad car accident to where the fire department had to cut my car to get me out and lift me by helicopter to save me but i'm here but i had brain damage and still it's recovering but slowly. At least i din't forget my computer part of my brain


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2016)

How are you getting the ISO onto the flash memory?


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 26, 2016)

And try booting from a different USB port - on new HP laptops I have discovered that only the USB charging port can boot.....


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 26, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How are you getting the ISO onto the flash memory?


With easyBCD i've tried Portable/External Media with the ISO's but with the CloudReady OS (that's apart of ChromeOS) i had to use the ChromeOS's Recovery APP but it worked but not with the  UEFI with only the USB option cause it  just refreshes with the UEFI


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 26, 2016)

VulkanBros said:


> And try booting from a different USB port - on new HP laptops I have discovered that only the USB charging port can boot.....


I've tried all USB ports but nothing


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 26, 2016)

Try with Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 26, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Try with Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/


Thanks i forgot about this App


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Try with Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/


Or Universal USB Installer


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 29, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Or Universal USB Installer


rufus > all UUI is dated af
also remix os is broken gl getting it to multiboot


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 29, 2016)

Now all of my Flash Sticks/USB Micro SD Card reader won't Boot to any Linux based OS. I'm mad right now. With CloudREADY I've tried the Chrome Recovery Tool and still the USB Stick stalls while booting. CloudREAD is the only OS i would like to try. Please!!! Help me. I've tried Rufus but i haven't tried Universal-USB-Installer as i'm doing that right now but if that don't work then idk.


----------



## qubit (Feb 29, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Note: I was in a very bad car accident to where the fire department had to cut my car to get me out and lift me by helicopter to save me but i'm here but i had brain damage and still it's recovering but slowly. At least i din't forget my computer part of my brain


Really sorry to hear that and glad you're still with us. 

As far as your question goes, I can only recommend Rufus or one of the other USB installers that the others have said on here. I've used Rufus which has worked very well for me with Windows ISOs and should be ok for Linux too.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 29, 2016)

If you have UEFI enabled and your hard drive with Win10 installation uses GPT scheme, you need to make sure that your flash drive is properly formatted.

For rufus you need to select "GPT partition scheme for UEFI" in a second drop-down menu.




If you are using Universal USB Installer, or YUMI, then you should do it manually with diskpart.
1) Run a command line
2) type _diskpart_
3) Once you are in the partitioning utility, do the following:

```
select disk x
clean
convert gpt
create part primary
```
*x *is the ID of your physical disk (USB flashdrive), which can be obtained by running _"list disk"_ in _diskpart.
_
After that you can do the regular routine in YUMI.


When you run a BBS popup, you may have two options for your flashdrive: one is normal, and the other one is EFI boot.  Select the appropriate option, depending on whether you have UEFI enabled or disabled.

Also you might want to check your BIOS settings and change the boot compatibility to OtherOS (anything but Win8.1 or Win10 mode).

P.S. Don't try RemixOS. It is the stinkiest over-advertised pile of crap that ever existed.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 18, 2016)

I seemed to have fixed my issues. All i had to do is go to properties and set the permissions to Admin/Read&Write to all sections


----------

